# Perry in his Halloween costume!



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how cute! I started singing that song too, but I couldn't remember where I heard it, lol! His hair cut looks good too.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love it, Spencer! I'll try to get some shots of Teddy in his costume too.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG... that is adorable!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Now I want to go dig out the costumes for mine.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, he looks GREAT! Are you going to take him trick or treating?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a cutie! He's definitely going to be the best dressed!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love Spencer and his costume. Bet he can't wait til Saturday.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Perry IS going trick or treating, and to a costume contest. I don't expect him to win, seeing as the contest is being held at the place where I bought his costume! I'm pretty sure we're going trick or treating for a bit with my little 2nd cousins (whom are his biggest fans, and P is great with them)... and then he gets to go home and rest while The Fiance and I go and get to dress up (and, dare I say it? Get our drink on!)


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

He looks really adorable and like he doesn't mind having it on a bit!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Spiderdog, Spiderdog!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

hahahahahaha! SO ADORABLE! He is so cute, I want to reach right thru the screen and squish him!

Snoops was going to be a shark but his costume is too big. So he is gonna be nekkid butt along with his brother and sister Socks while we hand out candy


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> hahahahahaha! SO ADORABLE! He is so cute, I want to reach right thru the screen and squish him!
> 
> Snoops was going to be a shark but his costume is too big. So he is gonna be nekkid butt along with his brother and sister Socks while we hand out candy


They're not nekkid butts! They're in their birthday suits!  I mean... if only we could all get away with running around naked... okay, maybe if it were warm all the time lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cuddleparty said:


> Snoops was going to be a shark but his costume is too big.


Oh dear LoL.
Oh noooo, another wardrobe malfunction ?? Guess it's a good thing this one is just with the custome


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OHH, how absolutely adorable! You should post a couple of those for the calendar pics thread.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> OHH, how absolutely adorable! You should post a couple of those for the calendar pics thread.


I hadn't thought about that, I should! I think I've stayed away from that thread because I still feel like a big newbie and don't want to take someone else's spot! (I know, I'm weird!)

Well, voting for the costume contest started today and goes until the 8th of November. P was the only Spiderman  However, voting is taking place on facebook, so everyone is getting their friends to vote for their dog, etc. Oh well! I'd link it and tell you all to vote for him, but I'm a little nutty about internet things and people I don't know. (Trust me! Long story and a stalker ensue, great fun! :rolffleyes So since I'm such a pansy and am not cheating like everyone else (lol, kidding), wish us some good old fashioned luck! (Winner gets a $100 gift card to the store!)


----------

